# Merry Christmas from the Elf



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Merry Christmas all... Betowess - this is too corny, but hilarious...:flick: 

http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=a9a73ad39d7d414ddd06d0bG06122016


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

What dosage of ferts do you use to keep yourself THAT perky!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Mostly peppermint Snapps when in Elfin mode...:hihi:


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

lol
roud: 
I wish you had access to some of our snaps from Denmark. it's about 42% alcohol, brewed mostly on potato, corn or cumin.
lovely drink if it's cold.

and I'm pretty sure it'll knock the elf around quite alot! haha!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

If I ever get over the pond, we'll hookup and Snapps out. Once a friend who visited brought up some Peach Snapps that well,... I think it was Peach Snapps... You get the idea! Cheers and Happy Holidays. bob


----------

